# Lumber & Milling Question???



## Ack (Mar 13, 2009)

Please excuse my "noobness" but what do the numbers 4/4 5/4 8/4 12/4 mean when it comes to lumber and its dimensions? Can some one explain and please try to keep it simple :blink:. I guess I'll just leave it at that.......Thanks


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

It's the number of 1/4"s. 4/4 = 1" 5/4 = 1 1/4" 8/4 = 2" etc.


----------

